# Guess it could happen



## chris kennedy (Jan 4, 2015)

Saw this at a hotel, got a good chuckle. Then I thought,"Yeah, guess someone might not know any better".


----------



## cda (Jan 4, 2015)

have seen that and a note not to do it

Got called to an apartment by a fire crew, and found n a rental unit a padlock through between the glass bulb and frame.

Did not even touch it.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jan 4, 2015)

That sign was the result of many water damage claims in hotels. With many having large insurance deductibles the building owner get to pay for most of it. So a sign, it does reduce claim activity!


----------



## steveray (Jan 5, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> have seen that and a note not to do itGot called to an apartment by a fire crew, and found n a rental unit a padlock through between the glass bulb and frame.
> 
> Did not even touch it.


Saw that in a High School locker room.....but he broke the bulb.....


----------



## JBI (Jan 5, 2015)

Hampton Inn? (I'm looking at one right now...) LOL


----------



## north star (Jan 5, 2015)

*~ $ ~ $ ~*

What ?........They make a great place to hang something.   :grin:



*~ $ ~ $ ~*


----------

